# كتالوج افون الحمله 13



## الفرح عنواني (18 نوفمبر 2011)

رابط كتالوج افون
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...KcC1vQ7qNhviAA

عروض التخفيضات الرائعة لشركة افون
عروض الساعات



http://im10.gulfup.com/2011-11-14/1321323169191.jpg

عروض العطور
http://im10.gulfup.com/2011-11-14/1321323170422.jpg




عروض الطلب من الانترنت




هناك الكثير من العروض والتخفيضات لدى شركه افون
في كل حملة تكون هناك عروض رائعة خاصة وهدايا
كل ماعليك الاالتسجيل كي تستمعي بهذه العروض
لمن ترغب بالتسجيل تراسلني على الايميل
[email protected]


----------

